# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  XIn KInh nghiệm khoan từ

## vufree

Các Cụ giúp Tớ với. Tớ dùng con khoan từ mũi Nachi khoan tấm thép mà tốc độ Nó xé gió quá cứ 1 cái lỗ 6mm là đứt 1 cái mũi khoan,hỏi làm gì mà không thốn... huhuuh...làm sao để trị được cái con khoan từ này bây giờ Các Cụ Bô Lão ra phán quyết giúp với....

----------


## nnk

> Các Cụ giúp Tớ với. Tớ dùng con khoan từ mũi Nachi khoan tấm thép mà tốc độ Nó xé gió quá cứ 1 cái lỗ 6mm là đứt 1 cái mũi khoan,hỏi làm gì mà không thốn... huhuuh...làm sao để trị được cái con khoan từ này bây giờ Các Cụ Bô Lão ra phán quyết giúp với....


máy không có chỉnh tốc độ hả ? nếu không có thì bó tay, phải độ thêm mạch ngoài

----------

vufree

----------


## Gamo

Mua con mới đi anh? Hay đổi với em nè

Mà có chắc Nachi Made in Gia Păng ko đó? Hay là Nachi Made in Chợ Lớn?  :Wink:

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> máy không có chỉnh tốc độ hả ? nếu không có thì bó tay, phải độ thêm mạch ngoài


Máy bãi không có điều tốc Cụ ợ..

----------


## vufree

> Mua con mới đi anh? Hay đổi với em nè
> 
> Mà có chắc Nachi Made in Gia Păng ko đó? Hay là Nachi Made in Chợ Lớn?


Máy Anh đi mượn đó Kiu.... đang bị hăm hư đền kìa.... kekeke

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cho tấm hình xem thử anh vũ

----------

vufree

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Các Cụ giúp Tớ với. Tớ dùng con khoan từ mũi Nachi khoan tấm thép mà tốc độ Nó xé gió quá cứ 1 cái lỗ 6mm là đứt 1 cái mũi khoan,hỏi làm gì mà không thốn... huhuuh...làm sao để trị được cái con khoan từ này bây giờ Các Cụ Bô Lão ra phán quyết giúp với....


tốc độ mặc định của nó bao nhiêu vậy bác?bác có ghì mạnh tay k?

----------

vufree

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy khoan tốc độ cao thì cứ cho nó ăn nhanh xuống thấy phoi dây tuôn ra là ok

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

nghe tiếng gió chắc tầm 8000 vòng/phút.

----------


## vufree

> Máy khoan tốc độ cao thì cứ cho nó ăn nhanh xuống thấy phoi dây tuôn ra là ok


Cám ơn Bác để Tớ thử vì nhát tay cứ nhấp nhấp như khoan bàn nên vài cái là mũi khoan Nó hết bén rồi hết ăn phôi luôn.

----------


## Gamo

Thôi bỏ cái máy cùi mía ấy đi anh. Qua em cho mượn máy khác

----------


## vufree

> Thôi bỏ cái máy cùi mía ấy đi anh. Qua em cho mượn máy khác


Bán cho Anh cái máy đó luôn đê... kekke....

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đổi đồ là em đổi liền

----------


## vufree

> Hehe, đổi đồ là em đổi liền


  Thích gì chơi luôn... kekeke...

----------


## thietbianphat

> Các Cụ giúp Tớ với. Tớ dùng con khoan từ mũi Nachi khoan tấm thép mà tốc độ Nó xé gió quá cứ 1 cái lỗ 6mm là đứt 1 cái mũi khoan,hỏi làm gì mà không thốn... huhuuh...làm sao để trị được cái con khoan từ này bây giờ Các Cụ Bô Lão ra phán quyết giúp với....


Em nghĩ bác nên sắm một loại máy khoan từ mới cho đỡ tốn tiền mua mũi khoan

----------

